# Yitz Grossman Jailed 60 months For Fraud



## Freeman (Jul 10, 2015)

The fraud machine of zionist still work.



> *Long Island Man Gets 5 Years For Securities Fraud*
> *Yitz Grossman from Long Island, New York was sentenced to 60 months in federal prison July 6 for securities fraud. But the sentence came with a twist Grossman likely did not expect.*
> 
> Yitz Grossman from Long Island, New York was sentenced to 60 months in federal prison July 6 for securities fraud.
> ...


http://failedmessiah.typepad.com/files/yitz-grossman-sentencing-7-2015.pdf


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

that's  it    islamo Nazi pimp???     you finally found a jew who got sentenced to jail?         MAZEL TOV-----allah is pleased with you


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh, another finance guru goes to jail for getting greedy.  Since he just happens to be a Jew that means it's a Zionist conspiracy........


----------



## Penelope (Jul 10, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh, another finance guru goes to jail for getting greedy.  Since he just happens to be a Jew that means it's a Zionist conspiracy........



Majority just happen to be.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, another finance guru goes to jail for getting greedy.  Since he just happens to be a Jew that means it's a Zionist conspiracy........
> ...


Once again, in English please.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 10, 2015)

Jews are behind most of the organized white collar crimes.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, another finance guru goes to jail for getting greedy.  Since he just happens to be a Jew that means it's a Zionist conspiracy........
> ...



true---majority of crack whores are French Canadian catholics


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Jews are behind most of the organized white collar crimes.


Cool, howzabout proof........


----------



## Penelope (Jul 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Irosie I realize your just jealous as most Jews are of Catholics.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



is that what your catechism nun told you? -----after she finished sucking   the  'holy father'   Lefebvre?----thus demonstrating the proper  French Canadian technique
for you


----------



## Freeman (Jul 10, 2015)

The twelve tribes still work.

THE JEW SCAM LIST Wide Awake Gentile


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

Freeman said:


> The twelve tribes still work.
> 
> THE JEW SCAM LIST Wide Awake Gentile



you got that  'FREEMAN FAMILY RAPIST PERVERT"  list ready yet?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 10, 2015)

Freeman said:


> The twelve tribes still work.
> 
> THE JEW SCAM LIST Wide Awake Gentile



Excellent and we have to realize most don't get caught.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 10, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Freeman said:
> 
> 
> > The twelve tribes still work.
> ...



most French Canadian baby rapists never get caught----and no one has
ever really done much of a job digging those baby bones out of
cellars of the monasteries up there


----------



## Penelope (Jul 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Would you please give some links to this stuff, as I do not believe its true. As far as the Jewish white collar crimes, everyone is aware of it. For you to deny it is ridiculous.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Now, why are Jews and their supporters so anti-Catholic?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Freeman said:
> ...



Blood libel turned against Catholics.  Keep it up.  There are 1.2 billion Catholics in the world, turn them against Jews and Israel and Israel is finished.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


And that's gonna happen any day now.........


----------



## Valerie (Jul 10, 2015)

that rosie's one rude crude Christian dude...



Freeman said:


> The twelve tribes still work.
> 
> THE JEW SCAM LIST Wide Awake Gentile





irosie91 said:


> you got that  'FREEMAN FAMILY RAPIST PERVERT"  list ready yet?







irosie91 said:


> is that what your catechism nun told you? -----after she finished sucking   the  'holy father'   Lefebvre?----thus demonstrating the proper  French Canadian technique
> for you






irosie91 said:


> ---don't be crude----you have been a very nice boy so far------so COOL IT.....


----------



## Sally (Jul 10, 2015)

Valerie said:


> that rosie's one rude crude Christian dude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Valerie, here in America we have the expression "Sticks and stones will break my bones but words will never harm me."   Muslims like Freeman hate not only Jews, Muslims of sects different from his, and those of different  religious beliefs and try to set one against the other.  Which type of person do you prefer?


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > that rosie's one rude crude Christian dude...
> ...



Here in America we don't like crooks of whatever religion. Sally supports Jewish crooks.


----------



## Sally (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Here in America we don't like Muslim radicals, Haniya, but you don't appear to have much to say against them -- either you or the other two working the shifts.  Unless you are one person on speed every day to post as much as you do.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...



I despise Muslim radicals.  Do you despise Jewish crooks?


----------



## Sally (Jul 10, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



No one like crooks.  However, someone who spends her mornings, afternoons and evenings on forums is certainly a radical, and it could just as well be a Muslim radical in a boiler room giving us a little of that good old radical Muslim lying.  Everyone should utilize the search engine here, and you will see what I am talking about.  Does Haniya even get a vacation from the radical group that she represents?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> Does Haniya even get a vacation from the radical group that she represents?




who is Haniya?


----------



## Valerie (Jul 10, 2015)

Sally said:


> Which type of person do you prefer?




i prefer nonviolent sane people...


----------



## skye (Jul 10, 2015)

irosie91 is the best!  GOD Bless her! 

I like the way you express yourself irosie


----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jews are behind most of the organized white collar crimes.



Racism from anyone, against anyone, just sucks, racist.  Back it up with numbers or admit you're a lying racist.


----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Excellent and we have to realize most don't get caught.



We've agreed on a lot of posts and threads up to now.  I'm seriously sorry to see that you're a racist.  You're in the same bucket as every other racist.  You're a disgusting human being.


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2020)

Levant said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Jews are behind most of the organized white collar crimes.
> ...


You want a back up, try Jared's daddy, and try Chelsea's step dad.  too numerous to mention.


----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Would you please give some links to this stuff, as I do not believe its true. As far as the Jewish white collar crimes, everyone is aware of it. For you to deny it is ridiculous.


I'm part of everyone; I'm not aware of it, racist.


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2020)

Levant said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Would you please give some links to this stuff, as I do not believe its true. As far as the Jewish white collar crimes, everyone is aware of it. For you to deny it is ridiculous.
> ...


You want a back up, try Jared's daddy, and try Chelsea's step dad.  too numerous to mention.


----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Names?  I guess you don't have the numbers, then.  Or even the stories to go with the names.  You prove my theory that all racists are Democrats or leftists, racist.


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I seen your dislike symbol, I can't help it if you disagree, and I'm sure you close your eye to those "mistakes"


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2020)

Levant said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Levant said:
> ...



Lets start with jared dad and Chelses step dad, the list goes on an on.


----------



## fncceo (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> I seen your dislike symbol, I can't help it if you disagree, and I'm sure you close your eye to those "mistakes"


I dislike racists.  You're a racist.  You could be a statistician or a data analyst if you showed data or numbers to back up your claim but the only supporting evidence you offer is race, racist.


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2020)

Levant said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I seen your dislike symbol, I can't help it if you disagree, and I'm sure you close your eye to those "mistakes"
> ...











						Israel becoming 'safe haven for paedophiles,' activists claim
					

Jewish Community Watch says 32 paedophiles moved from countries around the world to Israel over past decade




					www.independent.co.uk
				




as well as white collar crime: Its a old book but I image its only got worse.





			https://www.jstor.org/stable/42909635?seq=1


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2020)

Jewish white-collar crime runs the whole gamut of nonviolent crime and includes income tax fraud, mortgage fraud, bankruptcy fraud, money laundering, accounting fraud and securities fraud of every description.


Some white-collar Jewish criminals, like Solomon Dwek, Steven Byers (Wex-Trust) and Bernard Madoff, preyed primarily on their fellow Jews.








						Is Greed Godly? - Jewish Telegraphic Agency
					

Jews may be well represented in the annals of white-collar fraud, but halacha explicitly requires us to be honest, taxpaying citizens.




					jewishweek.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Penelope (May 28, 2020)

Epstein and Weinstein.


----------



## irosie91 (May 28, 2020)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I grew up in a lily-white town which had----before circa 1950,  been "RESTICTED".     But that post  war baby boom made SELLING HOUSES TO VETS-----very profitable-----so my dad managed to wangle a house for his wife his three kids and wife pregnant with twins 
in that HOSTILE nazi shithole.   -----As a kid of five---I came to understand that little girls dressed in little plaid uniform dresses THREW ROCKS AT ME---and accused me of killing some guy named Jesus.   To me ------getting abused by a bunch of vicious girls---was a 
"catholic thing"       I have never thrown a rock at any living creature-------its an "ethos"  thing


----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Levant said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Your racism is showing.  You couldn't provide the numbers to back up your first claim so you found another one.  

Books from 1971 are not evidence of anything today.  

The article you used to indict Israel for pedophiles is a lie.  The article clearly states that Israeli law has exemptions to their citizenship laws so that Jews with criminal records do NOT get automatic citizenship.  Then the article states, "but campaigners say sex abusers are slipping through the net."  That's not the same as creating a safe haven.  No law and no law enforcement is perfect.  There's no intentional safe haven.  

You can quote from anti-Semite sites all day long.  They don't prove that Jews are evil; they prove that you're an an anti-Semite racist.


----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Jewish white-collar crime runs the whole gamut of nonviolent crime and includes income tax fraud, mortgage fraud, bankruptcy fraud, money laundering, accounting fraud and securities fraud of every description.
> 
> 
> Some white-collar Jewish criminals, like Solomon Dwek, Steven Byers (Wex-Trust) and Bernard Madoff, preyed primarily on their fellow Jews.
> ...



Good thing that Catholics and other Christians don't commit any white-collar crimes.  Oh, wait.. The entire fucking Mafia is Catholic.. But we don't hate all Catholics because some commit crimes, racist.


----------



## Levant (May 28, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Epstein and Weinstein.


Smith... Jones.. Clinton

The depth of your racism and anti-Semitism is amazing.  The Democrats must be very proud to have you on their team.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2020)

Wow, talk about necrothreading.........  Twenty friggin' fifteen...........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 28, 2020)

Levant said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Epstein and Weinstein.
> ...


Pollyanna Penelope is pro palestinian..........  In her mind the Jews are just as evil as the Nazis were.


----------

